

First Flywheel Power Storage Plant Gets Cash From the DOE  - zafka
http://www.fastcompany.com/1679659/first-flywheel-power-storage-plant-gets-a-cash-injection-from-the-doe

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submission about the same topic from two days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1589397>

No comments there ...

